# transporting frozen chicken



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I would like to transport several whole frozen chickens when we go on vacation this summer. We would be driving about 500 miles; it usually takes us about 11 hours or so, but there is always the possibility that the kids travel horribly and we have to do the trip in 2 days (rare). Is there an easy way to ensure that our chickens arrive at our destination still frozen?

Thanks!

Beth


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

we always have some type of food frozen returning on vacation from *home*. We absolutely love certain foods that are local that we cant get here. We usually freeze the items a few days before hand to make sure they are frozen all the way solid. We then wrap them in those foil lined bags (you can get them in the frozne food aisle of some grocery stores)and seal them and then we put them in a hard plastic cooler and then pack it at the bottom of our luggage where the sun wont hit it and it wont accidently be opend by the kids at every stop. We do this all the time driving thru the sw in the summer and have never had a problem. Again we pack the coolers pretty tight and dont open. When we stay at hotels we always ask to place our items in their freezer overnight. We then repack in the morning.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv-my-boys* 
we always have some type of food frozen returning on vacation from *home*. We absolutely love certain foods that are local that we cant get here. We usually freeze the items a few days before hand to make sure they are frozen all the way solid. We then wrap them in those foil lined bags (you can get them in the frozne food aisle of some grocery stores)and seal them and then we put them in a hard plastic cooler and then pack it at the bottom of our luggage where the sun wont hit it and it wont accidently be opend by the kids at every stop. We do this all the time driving thru the sw in the summer and have never had a problem. Again we pack the coolers pretty tight and dont open. When we stay at hotels we always ask to place our items in their freezer overnight. We then repack in the morning.

Thanks for your reply. When you say "foil lined bags" are you talking about the little foil lined coolers with the zippers?


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

I often travel about 6 hours with frozen foods in summer and have no problem. I make sure it's frozen solid, and then pack it tightly with other frozen items into a cooler with freezer packs on top of everything. It works fine. When possible, I put it in the car (under feet or something) rather than the trunk so it's air conditioned.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

you know many grocery stores sell dry ice now. you could put some in a cooler.


----------

